# Muscle chuck



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Anybody know if the router forum members are still getting a discount?


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought one about 6 months ago and got the discount.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Semipro said:


> Anybody know if the router forum members are still getting a discount?


So far as I'm aware, the discount is still shown on the website.

http://www.musclechuck.com/routerforum/


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I just bought one and they gave a 5% off. Haven't got it yet, need to order one more,kind of spendy, especially with extra collets, hope it works.

Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright

Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

harrysin said:


> So far as I'm aware, the discount is still shown on the website.
> 
> Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright


Thank Harry
I already have one order another just trying to save a little money.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I definitely am considering ordering one of these to replace the always sticking collet on my Milwaukee router. By the time I add an additional collet size for 1/4" bits and shipping it is around $100.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I definitely am considering ordering one of these to replace the always sticking collet on my Milwaukee router. By the time I add an additional collet size for 1/4" bits and shipping it is around $100.


I was thinking of going to MCLS and getting this one, it might give me a little more extension for changing bits. Hmmmmm...............better price too.http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html


Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Two spanners Herb, that's last century stuff! In any case, in my humble opinion an extension should only be used for the occasional deep routing, the further a bit protrudes from the collet, which in most cases has some run-out, add to this the run-out of the extension and the bit and it can become a problem, vibration.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I definitely am considering ordering one of these to replace the always sticking collet on my Milwaukee router. By the time I add an additional collet size for 1/4" bits and shipping it is around $100.


The pain of paying that much will soon be forgotten but the pleasure of a MUSCLECHUCK will live on for many years.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

harrysin said:


> The pain of paying that much will soon be forgotten but the pleasure of a MUSCLECHUCK will live on for many years.


I like that ,Harry, you should have been a preacher,I feel better already. LOL

I hadn't thought about the magnification of the extended shaft on vibration. 

Oh well its only money, buying tools is cheaper than buying guns,have enough of those already, can't take it with me.

Herb


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Greg I assume you already bought yours but you can buy the 1/4 reducer for 10.80 on amazon a Whiteside works no vibration and 5/32 T handle at my local hardware store $5.


----------

